# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الفرق بين الهمزة واللمزة؟

## عبدالله الضويلع

قال الامام محمد بن أبي بكر الرازي رحمه الله :
(فان قيل: ما الفرق بين الهمزة واللمزة؟
قلنا :قيل أنهما بمعنى واحد لا فرق بينهما وانما الثاني توكيد للأول.
وقيل :انهما مختلفان فقيل : الهمزة المغتاب واللمزة النمام .
وقيل :الهمزة العياب في الوجه واللمزة في القفا .
وقيل: الهمزة الطعان في الناس واللمزة الطعان في أنساب الناس.
وقيل : الهمزة يكون بالعين واللمزة يكون باللسان.
وقيل :عكسه . فهذه ستة أقوال.)*



*أسئلة القرآن المجيد وأجوبتها ص376

----------

